# Clay Shooters



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Any trap, sporting clays, or skeet shooters?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I used to shoot trap for a team when I was younger. I've since moved and it's hard to find time these days, but I'd love to get back into it someday as well!


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

I enjoy shooting both Sporting Clays and Trap. Have not shot for a few years as time and my favorite shooting sites The World Shooting Complex in Sparta, IL and Harrahs in Tunica, MS are no longer operating. Need to find the time to get out and shoot again, better oil up the Benelli.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Ware said:


> Any trap, sporting clays, or skeet shooters?


Starting at age 12 I worked as a trap boy at our local gun club, worked sundays and Wednesday's. Every day I worked ( except registered shoots) I would shoot four rounds of trap and four rounds of skeet. I still go back and visit the old timers and shoot about once a month, usually bring them a bottle. Actually had my first "drink" at that club with Tom Knapp when he was doing a shooting presentation.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Just searched and found this topic.

I just went out for my first round this past weekend with some family. It was a lot of fun, much better IMO than golf or other "social" activities. Could also smoke a cigar while doing it. I only got 12/50 clays but it was still a blast.

Wondering what the cheapest reasonably good shotgun there is if I were to get into it more.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Just searched and found this topic.
> 
> I just went out for my first round this past weekend with some family. It was a lot of fun, much better IMO than golf or other "social" activities. Could also smoke a cigar while doing it. I only got 12/50 clays but it was still a blast.
> 
> Wondering what the cheapest reasonably good shotgun there is if I were to get into it more.


Like any other hobby, you can really spend as much or as little as you want. Personally, I think any hunting-style shotgun will work fine if you're just looking to get out and have some fun.

A pump shotgun is going to be your least expensive option. I've seen a lot of clays busted/birds killed with something as inexpensive as a Remington 870 Express. You can buy one of those new for around $300. For nicer wood/finish, there is the 870 Wingmaster.

For something geared more specifically toward trap, there is the Winchester SXP Trap for a little over $400. Remington makes an 870 Express Trap for about $450. Both of those have longer barrels (30-32") and monte carlo stocks. In the same way you can step up from an 870 Express to the 870 Wingmaster, there is also the 870 Wingmaster Classic Trap.

There are a number of decent semi-auto options in the $750-1000 range - and some that cost more. There are some budget O/U options, but the reviews I've seen on most sub-$1500 O/U's tend to be hit or miss (see what I did there?  ).

What did you shoot when you went?


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Just searched and found this topic.
> ...


I was about halfway through typing up dang near that same reply and had to go back because I didn't tag anyone. You beat me to it.

The only thing I will add is that you can pick up a " decent " used single barrel for fairly cheap, right around 300. Usually most gun clubs will have a buy/sell board or at the very least know someone who is trying to get rid of a gun.

Also, don't just look at new guns. If you do some looking you can generally find deals on used guns, I just picked up a browning citori 20 and 12 for 800 for the set. They were maybe shot 100 times each.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 on looking for something lightly used. Like reel mowers, there are deals out there. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the extensive write up @Ware. I did see what you did there  thanks also for your input @Deke. Looking for a used gun sounds like a good idea. It was an over/under that re rented from the shop that we used last time we went. Unfortunately I don't know the make or model. I did like the feel of the over/under that we shot but it's probably only the 3rd or 4th shotgun I've ever shot. Maybe I can sell this to my wife as another "home defense" security weapon :?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Maybe I can sell this to my wife as another "home defense" security weapon :?


So what's the over under that she'll sign off on that? :bd:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a Browning Citori CX. It's basically a crossover gun with a 60/40 point-of-impact (POI) - designed to be suitable for all the clay sports. What you'll find is that dedicated trap guns tend to shoot higher (like 70/30 POI or above) while sporting clays and hunting/field guns tend to shoot closer to 50/50 (percent of the pattern above/below your point-of-aim). The logic is that with trap you're always shooting at a rising target, so a higher POI means you don't have to cover the bird to get good hits. That said, it really all boils down to what you're used to shooting. I've seen guys break a lot of clays on the trap field with their favorite hunting shotgun. I would say finding a gun that fits you well and that you're comfortable shooting is what is most important when starting out.



Speaking of comfort - O/U's tend to balance really well, but I'd be lying if I said my soft-shooting Beretta semiautomatic wasn't more pleasurable to shoot during extended sessions at the range.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I can sell this to my wife as another "home defense" security weapon :?
> ...


It may take a bit of convincing :lol:

Thanks @Ware. I may just need to get together with a friend who owns a few to see what I like.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Ware said:


> I have a Browning Citori CX. It's basically a crossover gun with a 60/40 point-of-impact (POI) - designed to be suitable for all the clay sports. What you'll find is that dedicated trap guns tend to shoot higher (like 70/30 POI or above) while sporting clays and hunting/field guns tend to shoot closer to 50/50 (percent of the pattern above/below your point-of-aim). The logic is that with trap you're always shooting at a rising target, so a higher POI means you don't have to cover the bird to get good hits. That said, it really all boils down to what you're used to shooting. I've seen guys break a lot of clays on the trap field with their favorite hunting shotgun. I would say finding a gun that fits you well and that you're comfortable shooting is what is most important when starting out.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of comfort - O/U's tend to balance really well, but I'd be lying if I said my soft-shooting Beretta semiautomatic wasn't more pleasurable to shoot during extended sessions at the range.


I pretty much only shoot my hunting guns when it comes to trap or skeet. My personal favorite is a beat up old Benneli M1 that is about 18 years old, missing half of the bead and most of the camo is worn off.

You did teach me something about the aim point being higher on trap guns; I worked at a trap club for 6 years and shoot hundreds of rounds a year and I had never heard that, but it does make a ton of sense. Come here for lawn knowledge and leave with gun knowledge.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Stoeger makes some great shot guns. They are now made by benelli and have a good warranty. They make a good affordable over under. They also make an auto the m 3000 which is an excellent gun and is also very affordable inertia driven shot gun. I own a few benellli shot guns and I picked up a stoeger m3000 as a kick around duck hunting gun. I have had it 3 seasons now, I have tried to abuse it. I hunt exclusively in salt water, have had it in freezing temps, snow, mud, hunting in sink boxes I can't kill it! In fact I haven't picked up any of my super black eagles since I bought it. I can't recommend it enough. Their are several you tube videos on how to trick out the m3000 for competition shooting. It can be found on sale around the holidays with the standard black finish.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I haven't shot clays but I re-enrolled in college last fall and joined the shooting sports club there. We've been doing USPSA over the winter and that's my main squeeze, but in the fall and spring they're mostly trap and skeet so I'll probably get in on some of that action!

Funnily enough, I didn't know that my mother was a big clay shooter back in the day... I only found out after I started shooting pistols a couple of years ago, and after she had passed away.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm anxious for some favorable weather, so I can get out and shoot more.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

I used to shoot a lot 15 years ago. Close friend I grew up with was 6th in the world in "Junior Olympics" and his parents had their own high/low set up. Needless to say we spent a lot of time out there. Last time I shot skeet was about 7-8 years ago with him. It's been a minute.


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

I used to be all into trapshooting. Made a lot of good friends traveling around to different shoots. I always seem to pick up the hobbies that require expensive toys...fancy shotguns, reel mowers, woodworking tools, etc. hah


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

thompwa said:


> I always seem to pick up the hobbies that require expensive toys...fancy shotguns, reel mowers, woodworking tools, etc. hah


Don't feel bad, I think there are very few fun hobbies that couldn't end up in a very deep hole.


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> thompwa said:
> 
> 
> > I always seem to pick up the hobbies that require expensive toys...fancy shotguns, reel mowers, woodworking tools, etc. hah
> ...


Exactly, and now that I see your handle, I thought of one more hobby I took up that costed too much....flying


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Ware said:


> I'm anxious for some favorable weather, so I can get out and shoot more.


We got out last weekend; it was very ugly shooting but good to knock the rust loose.


----------

